# Ice Cold Carpentry



## Sulfek (Dec 16, 2013)

So I am a NCO in the United States Army and prior to going into the military I was a custom framer for multi-million dollar homes in Arizona with a company called Callahan development. here is me building one of the exposed overhangs










Since joining the military I have been asked to build numerous items but have mostly refused to continue to build. Recently a friend and fellow NCO passed away and the desire to build was started once again. Since then its been business is booming. I will include some of the stuff I did prior to these as well. I think this thread will just continue till someone tells me to stop!

Here is to you Sergeant Scott Salcedo


----------



## Sulfek (Dec 16, 2013)

*1SG Gwin*

Here is to your career 1SG Gwin
































































more to come when I get back to work on this!


----------



## Sulfek (Dec 16, 2013)

*Unisaw!*

I finally found a 1 phase 220/110 unisaw in great shape (internally) for 300.00! Snatched it up instantly!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Nice work on the displays. I like the way you did them.





















,.


----------



## Sulfek (Dec 16, 2013)

Thanks cabinetman, where you an NCO in SFG?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Sulfek said:


> Thanks cabinetman, where you an NCO in SFG?


You betcha...5th SFG.


















.


----------



## SgtSteve (Sep 12, 2012)

OUTSTANDING MAN! Truly inspiring.


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

That is some GREAT and HONORABLE work there!!!


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice work on the displays and a great find on the saw. Well done.:thumbsup:


----------



## Sulfek (Dec 16, 2013)

hey thanks to you guys for the support, I really have so much to learn, in my eyes im a hack at best compared to some of you guys. I plan to do this for the next 60 years so hopefully I can learn a thing or two. If you guys can provide any advice on how to improve my work let me know.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

I've joined several woodworking forums along the way and find myself keeping up with this one the most. Great bunch of guys and even a gal or two hang out here. One thing we all have plenty of is opinions and if you ask we will be happy to share them while insisting ours is the only true way to do things. Just remember that in woodworking there are usually at least 10 different ways to end up with exactly the same result. The trick is to find what works best for you and branch out from there into things you have not yet tried to do.

You'll also find a bunch of former NCOs hanging around too. I was an E6 when I left the Army after 9 years service (2 of them in Nam). My step son is currently an E6 in the Army stationed in Missouri (2 tours in Afghanistan and 1 in Iraq) and he tells me that things have changed drastically since my day. I also have a daughter who is an E6 in the Air Force currently stationed in Korea after a year in Iraq.


----------



## Sulfek (Dec 16, 2013)

Yes I definitely am on the hunt for the NCO's out there. Good to see so many find carpentry, I don't expect to see many officers due to the fact most don't like to get their hands dirty....


----------



## Sulfek (Dec 16, 2013)

*building a bar for a friend*

So I built a bar for a favor, I had no Idea how I was going to do it. The guy I built it for was my old 1SG and he was way over budget at his little restaurant he was opening, so I decided to help him out even though I had never built a bar before, I figured its all wood right... All I had on hand was my MAG 77 skill saw, a dewalt drill, a old crappy router and a black and Decker rotary sander i grabbed from home depot at the last min. With all these horrible circumstances I figured this was going to be an absolute abortion... The end state was the nicest $1,000.00 50' long bar I could have ever imagined, (the guy had a 1,000.00 budget max)... :boat:


----------



## Sulfek (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## Sulfek (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## Sulfek (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## Sulfek (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## Sulfek (Dec 16, 2013)

Here are a few other projects I completed a few years back.

Chain of command board























































Cutting board from scraps of the chain of command board topped with some mineral oil










The masons found me....


----------



## NetDoc (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks for your service and thanks for sharing your work. I'm no master myself, but I like what I see in your work. I feel your pain about your lack of heat. I am freezing my butt off here in Key Largo. It got down below 70F last night. I might have to wear socks.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

NetDoc said:


> Thanks for your service and thanks for sharing your work. I'm no master myself, but I like what I see in your work. I feel your pain about your lack of heat. I am freezing my butt off here in Key Largo. It got down below 70F last night. I might have to wear socks.


Same here. It was a "cold front". 








 







.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

johnnie52 said:


> My step son is currently an E6 in the Army stationed in Missouri (2 tours in Afghanistan and 1 in Iraq) and he tells me that things have changed drastically since my day.


I'll say they've changed. The pay has changed. When I went in the pay was $78.60/month, and they took laundry out of that.:furious:


















.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Sulfek said:


> THANKS FOR SPENDING YOUR TIME LOOKING AT MY MEDIOCRE WORK, MORE MEDIOCRITY WILL FOLLOW SOON.


Some great pictures and nice work...far from mediocre. You've got a natural talent.


















.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

cabinetman said:


> Same here. It was a "cold front".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know what you guys are harping about. It got all the way down to 65 here and no one heard me yelping about it... :laughing:

Sulfek, If that is what you call mediocre I really don't want to be here when you start getting good. I'd be too embarrassed to show any of my work. :laughing:


----------



## Sulfek (Dec 16, 2013)

*more old projects*

so i found a bunch of broken and split pieces of a really old table in the battalion archives, this thing was made of cherry i think at one point, so i went to superior hardwoods and got some 4x4 cherry hard wood and went to work. i wish i took pics of the process but i did not. here was the finished restoration with linseed oil. This thing was completely destroyed and someone would have used it for fire wood had I not started reconstructive surgery on it. 




























the table is now used for board proceedings only and is not allowed to be used for anything else. When I attended the promotion board for Sergeant I stood in front of this table.


----------



## Sulfek (Dec 16, 2013)

Oh and Ice cold carpentry is going to be the name of my little side gig because my garage has no HEATER!




















THANKS FOR SPENDING YOUR TIME LOOKING AT MY MEDIOCRE WORK, MORE MEDIOCRITY WILL FOLLOW SOON.


----------



## Sulfek (Dec 16, 2013)

building a box for SFC strudivant.



















*OKAY SO I NEED SOME HELP HERE!*

Below is pictures of the shadow box itself, it is the backbone of the whole project and i am looking for a way to strengthen it. As of now i Dato out 1/2" of the back side so the back of the box sits flush. I use miter joints with splines and tight-bond 3 to include 1 brad nail from each side, one on the bottom from the left one on the top from the right. I also use 45' blocks to strengthen the lower portion and use the flag support to strengthen the upper. Still I do not think it is strong enough. any advice will be great!


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

How much weight are you really adding with medals and coins? As I remember, every medal offered by the Army including the CMH if put in a pile and weighed are only just over a pound and not more than two pounds (not that I earned all of them, but I have held them all in my hands). Add ranks, unit crests and hash stripes (I don't remember them having coins back in my day) and you are still under 3 pounds. The biggest weight adding piece would be the glass front (if you are using real glass and not plastic).

What you describe should be more than strong enough. I'd only be concerned about the back coming loose if you are adding the hanging mechanism directly on the back rather than on the edges of the box itself.

That is how I'd handle the hangers. one on each side, screwed into the solid wood of back edge.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I think that when you get it all together and the back in and attached it will stiffen it all up.




















.


----------



## Sulfek (Dec 16, 2013)

*A display for the fallen.*

the old POS










and here we go


----------



## hubaseball02 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Great Top*

I love the top of the bar. That is a great look.



Sulfek said:


>


----------



## Sulfek (Dec 16, 2013)

Thanks. It was completely on the fly. I. Actually did it that way because the longer the boards got the worse they were.


----------



## Sulfek (Dec 16, 2013)

155mm shaped plaques


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Sulfek said:


> Yes I definitely am on the hunt for the NCO's out there. Good to see so many find carpentry, I don't expect to see many officers due to the fact most don't like to get their hands dirty....


You must not know many officers then, or the Army officers are very different than all the other services.

Don't be stereotypical. Learn about the soldier, don't assume something based upon rank.

That said, I somehow missed this thread before and your work is not mediocre. Welcome.


----------



## cmm314 (Mar 24, 2014)

*Looks Great!*

Great work on the different projects, really looks good.

I just left 3BCT last July after spending a while on Brigade staff. Glad to see that your work has made it into the HQ building...definitely needed some help, and your death star memorial stand looks great.

Keep up the work and keep us posted on projects!

-Craig


----------



## Sulfek (Dec 16, 2013)

Frank, I was joking about the officers as an NCO i am forced to give them a hard time thanks for the compliment also. 

Craig, 
Yeah the old stand was a mess, I could not look at it anymore. I really need to ask the BDE CDR to get a laser engraver for our brigade so I can do tons of work for us.


----------



## Sulfek (Dec 16, 2013)

So I made a pretty expensive wood purchase for a small little shop like mine. 500.00 spent on purple heart mahogany, curly maple, maple, ash, walnut and mahogany.










Here is one of the plaques in purple heart and curly maple


----------



## Sulfek (Dec 16, 2013)

*dewalt 788*

So i found a Dewalt 788 20 inch scroll saw at a pawn shop for 300.00. I thought hey what a great price on a really good tool. I got it home and did not use it for about a month. I turned it on for the first time and about 5 mins in to scrolling popped the fuse. I replaced it and popped again after the saw started going 300 MPH! I called service support and they said the motor is gone. The pawn shop told me to take a hike of course when I asked for a refund. So not im stuck and need your guys help. Do i buy a RBI hawk with every possible extra in great shape for 500.00 or do I rebuild the 788 for 250.00. Please help on this!!!!!!!


----------



## Sulfek (Dec 16, 2013)

About to shut up shop and move to a new house.... This may not be fun. 

 



The new addition, RBI Hawk 220


----------



## Sulfek (Dec 16, 2013)

Finally built an extension and small outfeed for the unisaw


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Now that's a saw! :thumbsup:


----------



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

Do you have two Unisaws? Looks like a great addition. I would kill to have that much table top surrounding my saw!

Plan to add in a router plate in there somewhere?


----------



## Sulfek (Dec 16, 2013)

yeah i got the rusty one for 100.00 the other day. they are all over Colorado springs for some reason. going to restore both eventually when business slows down


----------



## Sulfek (Dec 16, 2013)

*A few happy people*


----------



## AndyV (Jun 18, 2014)

Could you provide a few dimensions on your flag and medal display case?


----------

